# Magura HS22, HS33, etc...school me!



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Are the older Magura hydraulic rim brakes a decent alternative for a vintage build? I rode a friends bike with a pair in the early 90's and thought they were amazing. I can't find a timeline on what models came out when, special versions like Race Line and Tomac, etc. Are they worth the hassle? I've found a few good deals lately which has peaked my interest. Can't they be used of either canti or u-brake posts? Sorry for all the questions! Just trying to learn.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

They are good brakes.
You can use them on canti studs, but not on U-Brake ones, although I had one friend who managed it- it did wind up looking quite jury-rigged, though.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I raced the Racelines, neon yellow from 96-02 with no problems. Loved them.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm not sure about the timelines as to which models came out when, but i can tell you that I have run HS33's on one bike in the past and i currently use HS11's on another bike. They work really well, nearly as well as my hydraulic discs on one of my other bikes. I'd use them over V-brakes any day. They are a pain to dial in, and more of a hassle to remove the wheels, but worth it. Get the newer EVO mounting system and the boosters.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

annoying to set up but they work great!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, typically HS11 and HS22 do not have adjustments on the lever. This adjuster would allow changing the reach of the lever and also allow easy changes as the pads would wear.

Tomacs were basically an all red colored brakeset, HS22 series, but had the adjustable levers.

HS33 I believe all came with adjustable levers.

I have run the HS33's on a bike in the 90's and we had a 98 Cannondale MT3000 that came with HS22s that I swapped to Tomacs.

If the rims are dry, and the brakes properly setup, the bike will stop...or the frame will flex, or the rim will be crushed.

PK


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I like them a lot, definitely different lever feel than any other rim brake. I currently use them on my McMahon.

They're aren't that big a deal to set up.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Great info people! Keep it coming! I am not afraid of the setup since I have been working on bikes for 20 plus years. So they do not adjust to fit canti and u-brake posts? One of the bikes I would like to try them on has a u-brake in the rear...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

pint said:


> Great info people! Keep it coming! I am not afraid of the setup since I have been working on bikes for 20 plus years. So they do not adjust to fit canti and u-brake posts? One of the bikes I would like to try them on has a u-brake in the rear...


with a dremel, or some simple hand tools, all things are possible. think about the size of U mounts..

just maybe not advisable


----------



## xactoman2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

I rode the HS22 from 1995-2003, they were a nice charcoal color. I have a set of red ones now for a trials bike. That seems to be their main use now. Nothing like them at the time. Really nice feel and amazing power. They were a little tougher to setup, but once done you didn't have to touch them. Most people at the time didn't like them because they were considerably heavier than canti's. I would certainly recommend using them on a vintage ride. If you go that route make sure you get them with the arched brake booster. The brakes are so strong that they can flex out a frame. The arch makes them much more solid


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

First Magueas rim brakes started showing up late 90's. The caliper has remained the same since. The lever/master cylinder, however, has gone through many incarnations.

The originals were all black, and had a crude lever with a resin blade, and the caliper mounts were cast aluminum with fixed offsets at the top of the mount.

2nd generation were the gray painted hs22's - came with silver lever blades, no pad adjust and the Evolution caliper mounts with the ball mount and micro adjust top finger to the hardware.

#rd generation were the Race Line and Race Line D's - pretty much the same as the HS22's, but with neon pain schemes - and the D's has a smaller bore on the master cylinder for better braking power. These were about 1995-6.

They sayaed the same other than the addition of the pads contact adjust wheel on the front of the lever blades in 97-98.

In 00 ish, the new lower profile levers were introduced in multiple colors.

I think in 85, they inrtoduced a newer lever still, and last year, yeat another - but the calipes/slave cylinders have remained unchanged.

At some point, the top mount for the "finger" adjustment on the evolution mount changed from a tapered press-fit to a circular tooth pattern to help maintain adjutment, and increase durability.

Here are some Tomacs on my 98 Alpine Designs...with Sweet rare TWP integrated Judy Arch/Magura mounts....


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Again, thanks for the great info everyone. I don't know why I thought you could adjust these to use on U-brake studs? I really want to try a pair just for something different. I guess I'll need to find another frame...damn! :thumbsup: So can anyone confirm approximately what year Magura started producing their brakes I thought it was in the early 90's?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

These are on our 1991 Manitou and appear to be original but don't know that for sure. The guides are drilled out to accept the hydraulic lines and don't look to have been modified??



















It would be nice to put together a solid timeline for the brakes.I have them listed on the MOMBAT.org timeline as being introduced in 1987.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

People have successfully set them up on U brake studs by running them upside down on the bosses. 

I have some HS 66's (drop-bar 29er) and they are nice. Good power, tons of pad to rim clearance, and a different, but fine, feel at the lever.

Anyone remember that other hydraulic brake from the 80s? IBD?

Anyone ever hooked up an older HS lever to a newer Magura disc caliper??


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

IBC. Never really took off.
Once I saw some Sears brand hydro rim brakes made largely from plastic on a crummy lime green ten-speed.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

richieb- Compliments on the integrated brace- Magura mounts. Awesome.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

If you want to pimp out your Magura levers, try to find a set of Altek lever blades for HS series rim brakes. The shot below just shows black and silver, but they also came in red, blue, gold, 3DV purple, and green (which I have a set of for my Bontrager, if I ever get around to installing them ). Pretty hard to find, but check the trials forums, they pop up there once in awhile.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

FB, I've never tried but have read no go with the HS levers and current discs. I seem to recall reading this on the Magura site, not just these forums. Closed versus open systems, using the HS closed system levers on the discs causes them to lock up IIRC. Anybody else who has actually done it chime in, because that would be a nice option for discs and drop bars.

Didn't Kooka also make an after market lever/master cylinder for these brakes?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> FB, I've never tried but have read no go with the HS levers and current discs. I seem to recall reading this on the Magura site, not just these forums. Closed versus open systems, using the HS closed system levers on the discs causes them to lock up IIRC. Anybody else who has actually done it chime in, because that would be a nice option for discs and drop bars.
> 
> Didn't Kooka also make an after market lever/master cylinder for these brakes?


Yeah and it looks like the hydraulic ratios differ between the two systems. The HS system doesn't need near as much power since it's dealing with a much bigger rotor (ie the rim).

Looks like the market's about to get interesting though with regards to hydro drop bar levers.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Didn't Kooka also make an after market lever/master cylinder for these brakes?[/QUOTE]

Yes, they did and they were the worst pieces of crap
I've ever seen. Luckily Chad (owner of Deep Cove Bikes)
gave me a full refund...:thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Didn't Kooka also make an after market lever/master cylinder for these brakes?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice answer to an age old question....either way...

I ran maguras untill good hydro discs came out...had to have hydro...nobody here mentioned that they always felt better then cantis...the feel of hydros always stayed consistant (unless they blow of course) and I had very few line failures compared to the usage I got out of them. Crushed many rims (this can be a bad thing at the wrong time)...maguras wore the rims out quicker than anything else I've ever used. I agree with the altek levers, they were the way to go. I didnt have the aftermarket levers though, I had the entire lever that they produced...I have a set waiting on a build now...just like I had before....


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Here they are on the the bike I had....(diff. set, but same color).


----------

